
Changes over at Topix - domp
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/04/01/5497/
======
zaidf
Topix lost me when they went forth with the domain change and lost tonnes of
search engine traffic overnight. And to top it off they tried to blame the
search engines for it - that too in a national newspaper story.

